# 17 Cruze Mylink radio help. I'm new to Chevrolet Help!!!



## native (Mar 14, 2017)

Bought a 17 Cruze hatchback. It has the Mylink radio which I'm sure everybody knows already. 
The trouble I'm having is with the voice recognition. When I press or long press the voice command button it either pulls up On star or pulls up the last call my cell phone made. From what I remember (when I sold cars for Chevy a few years back) the voice command button enables you to change the radio, make calls etc. What am I doing wrong here? I appreciate any help.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

On my 2nd gen sedan, with the 7" mylink (base radio), if you're phone is not connected, when pushing the voice button, onstar activates. When Bluetooth is connected, long press activates commands, short press shows the phone mode on the screen


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why not call them. They have dedicated customer service 

 call 855-4-SUPPORT (855-478-7767)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

native said:


> Bought a 17 Cruze hatchback. It has the Mylink radio which I'm sure everybody knows already.
> The trouble I'm having is with the voice recognition. When I press or long press the voice command button it either pulls up On star or pulls up the last call my cell phone made. From what I remember (when I sold cars for Chevy a few years back) the voice command button enables you to change the radio, make calls etc. What am I doing wrong here? I appreciate any help.


Hey native, 

Our Infotainment Team would love the chance to look into this further for you. If you’re interested, they can be reached at (855) 478-7767. Please let us know if you have any questions. We’re always happy to help. 

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

